# Online Lectures



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I feel bad because I can't remember who linked me to these earlier today (some twitter person or news site I follow..), but I thought I'd bring to your attention an archive (plus upcoming events) of classical music lectures from Gresham College, London. The savvy among you probably already know of this because it says it has been providing free lectures for 400 years (obviously not always putting them online!). Anyway, it looks like there is a great wealth of discussion to be had with some of the lectures there...

http://www.gresham.ac.uk/category/lecture-categories/music (click on past music lectures)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for this! I just recently discovered some lectures available to staff and students only at the university where I work, some of them dating back to the early 1970's. They sometimes come across as lame to me. I look forward to exploring these instead.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks interesting, thanks!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

There is one tongue in cheek caveat: they are definitely aimed at a UK audience. I downloaded a Christopher Hogwood lecture in which he discusses some lost Haydn sonatas recently found in an attic -- some of which were written in Biro. I had no idea what he was talking about or why the audience laughed. (I had to look it up on Wikipedia.)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Polednice said:


> But I thought I'd bring to your attention an archive (plus upcoming events) of classical music lectures from Gresham College, London. The savvy among you probably already know of this because it says it has been providing free lectures for 400 years.


Thanks for the reference.


----------

